# E92 Angel Eye bulbs



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a question people 

The bulb has gone on the passenger side angel eye of my E92 

This gives me the chance to change from the orangey look to a nice crisp white light 

Question.
There seems to be many third party bulb replacement kits available, have any of you BMW owners done this change & can you please give me links to the sites were you bought your kits from. 

Not too worried about price as long as it’s good quality kit for the money. I’ve seen some for around £80 with a 12 month guarantee on the bulbs & two years on the units themselves. 

BMW only want £50 to supply & fit one side. So if the worse comes to the worse I’ll just have the original bulb replaced. 

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

There was a thread on here recently talking about upgrades linking to a BMW forum will search for you and see if I can find it!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> There was a thread on here recently talking about upgrades linking to a BMW forum will search for you and see if I can find it!


Thanks mate :thumb:

I need those bulbs in my life


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Tada! BMW led angel eye markers


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> Tada! BMW led angel eye markers


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:Bloody excellent stuff, many thanks lobotomy! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got the BMS Led bulbs...




























http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3414975&postcount=85


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

You changed the kidney grill colour as well ? I was looking at swapping my chrome ones for solid black on my carbon blacl E60. Just not sure. How do you find the angels now ?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I've got the BMS Led bulbs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan, Your Racing Tank looks ace mate, i know some dont like the white lights but i think they make the car look cleaner & fresh.

Do you have to take the wheels & arch liners off to do this?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

silverback said:


> You changed the kidney grill colour as well ? I was looking at swapping my chrome ones for solid black on my carbon blacl E60. Just not sure. How do you find the angels now ?


Yeah mate, was one of the first things I done. They suit much better as they match the shadow line trim.



ITHAQVA said:


> Dan, Your Racing Tank looks ace mate, i know some dont like the white lights but i think they make the car look cleaner & fresh.
> 
> Do you have to take the wheels & arch liners off to do this?


Yeah they look a lot better white. No need to take the arch liners off on the E92, it's the same as changing a normal bulb, cover flicks off and just swap the bulbs :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah mate, was one of the first things I done. They suit much better as they match the shadow line trim.


are the black kidney grills OEM or 3rd party ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

silverback said:


> are the black kidney grills OEM or 3rd party ?


OEM buddy :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah they look a lot better white. No need to take the arch liners off on the E92, it's the same as changing a normal bulb, cover flicks off and just swap the bulbs :thumb:


Dan, please can you post a link to were you bought your bulbs :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Dan, please can you post a link to were you bought your bulbs :thumb:


Here you go mate :thumb:...

http://www.juiceduptuning.co.uk/shop_viewproduct.asp?ID=54


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Dan, where did you get your grills?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Dan, where did you get your grills?


The dealers mate, I get a discount :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Thanks dude :thumb: Discount?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Thanks dude :thumb: Discount?


Yeah I have a friend who works for a dealer.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Here you go mate :thumb:...
> 
> http://www.juiceduptuning.co.uk/shop_viewproduct.asp?ID=54


Thanks Dan :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> OEM buddy :thumb:


how much ? im taking my car up to my mate who is a mechanic at a BMW dealership anfd may get him to whack a pair on while he is doin my service  so tempted


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I prefer the yellow style ones, they look subtle & classy and not in your face. The new BMW ones look harsh, brash and in your face. 

It's like Christmas tree lights should never be LED/White they should glow a nice yellow glow. I also think that the angel eyes when yellow give a nice contrast with the White Xenons and just look right.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> I prefer the yellow style ones, they look subtle & classy and not in your face. The new BMW ones look harsh, brash and in your face.
> 
> It's like Christmas tree lights should never be LED/White they should glow a nice yellow glow. I also think that the angel eyes when yellow give a nice contrast with the White Xenons and just look right.


I'm going to have to disagree with this  My car is Alpine white & the white angel eyes really set of the colour in a big way :argie:

IMHO, it is a subtle mod that really completes the look of any E92, the only other thing I'm doing this year is to paint the break callipers (OEM silver) just to freshen them up  :driver:

I'll post a pic when they are done, so others can decide if its something they wish to do :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'll post a pic when they are done, so others can decide if its something they wish to do :thumb:


Haven't seen pics of your motor for ages mate .


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Haven't seen pics of your motor for ages mate .


Nothings changed 

Will soon though, ive sent a question to juiced up as im not sure if i've got Zenons


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ignore that, just called Ocean BMW.I've got Zenon headlights, great!!!!

But not if they blow , apparently they are a few hundred quid each FFS its only a bulb!!!!! :doublesho

I remember years ago garages used to say, all this new plastic & technology with make things cheaper............bulllllsheeet!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ordered!!!  Thanks for the info people :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I have not read all the thread but I have the BMS led ones, have a look at my posts in the link when looking at the comparison

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647073&page=5

EDIT whoops I did not realise after your last post you have ordered a set, bit late sorry


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

mistryn said:


> I have not read all the thread but I have the BMS led ones, have a look at my posts in the link when looking at the comparison
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647073&page=5
> 
> EDIT whoops I did not realise after your last post you have ordered a set, bit late sorry


No worries mate.

Been on E90 post, saw your thread via dans linky :thumb:

Cant wait  :driver:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Its been a long week and im tired so please excuse if im missing the obvious but Dans car looks ace, does it not have zenons as standard, so what bulbs are we changing?
Mines an e92 10 plate with zenons but the lights look the orange colour too until full headlight is swithced on?
With these led`s do you not get any warning dash lights on?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> Its been a long week and im tired so please excuse if im missing the obvious but Dans car looks ace, does it not have zenons as standard, so what bulbs are we changing?
> Mines an e92 10 plate with zenons but the lights look the orange colour too until full headlight is swithced on?
> With these led`s do you not get any warning dash lights on?


Thanks mate :thumb:

Yeah it does have xenons.

The bulbs that have been upgraded are the angel eyes which are the DLR lights and sidelighs. The BMS bulbs do not cause any dash warning codes.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumb:
Ours is black and we bought the black (performance) grills from BMW when we bought the car but never got around to fitting them, will do now though as you have inspired me 
Did you ever consider the bmw performance upgrade? about a grand fitted. upgraded ecu, bigger fan, bigger intercooler I think. Very temted but the missus keeps finding other uses for the money I keep saving up:wall:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> :thumb:
> Ours is black and we bought the black (performance) grills from BMW when we bought the car but never got around to fitting them, will do now though as you have inspired me
> Did you ever consider the bmw performance upgrade? about a grand fitted. upgraded ecu, bigger fan, bigger intercooler I think. Very temted but the missus keeps finding other uses for the money I keep saving up:wall:


Agree the grilles do look really good once fitted.

There's a few mods I planned from the start such as the performance rear diffuser, M3 spoiler and a remap but the list does start to build up. 
Last couple of days I've been really tempted to order some Alufelgen CS7 alloys but so far managed to resist :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bulbs arrived today, fitted them within an hour, bit fiddly as my hands just didn't want to fit in the void £"$%&*$*$^£*^£* 

Good tip, I put tissue paper underneath the reflector to fill the gap below it so that the led unit didnt keep falling down past the fitting hole, yes I took it out after I finished! 

I'm so dam pleased with them, totally transforms the car, these pics were taken today around 6pm in blazing sunshine, does not do them justice at all, camera didn't pick up what I could see, might do another pic later so you can see them properly.

:argie::argie::argie::argie:




























Thanks for the info guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Bulbs arrived today, fitted them within an hour, bit fiddly as my hands just didn't want to fit in the void £"$%&*$*$^£*^£*
> 
> Good tip, I put tissue paper underneath the reflector to fill the gap below it so that the led unit didnt keep falling down past the fitting hole, yes I took it out after I finished!
> 
> ...


Must be those massive hands from powerlifting 

Looks good though :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Looks really good mate :thumb:





RisingPower said:


> Must be those massive hands from powerlifting
> 
> Looks good though :thumb:


Thanks guys, now its a bit darker they look awesome , much cleaner than OEM, really nice clean/sharp light. The only mod i'll ever need :thumb:

Again, the pics dont really do them justice. They arent as bright as the pics show (light flare & me being crap with a camera ) but the angel eye shape shows up perfectly in real life :thumb:

Below Pictures are side ligths/angel eys only not full beam :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Much better. I hate the yellow look. This is one of the most simplest mods you can do to your car that completely transforms it. Looks great :thumb:



ITHAQVA said:


> The only mod i'll ever need :thumb:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Cars like these dont really need any mods. What model is it? I must admit i do like these


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Much better. I hate the yellow look. This is one of the most simplest mods you can do to your car that completely transforms it. Looks great :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

:wall: I need these in my life:car:
I get 46mpg out of mine and I dont drive like an old dear. Must be your extra weight


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> :wall: I need these in my life:car:
> I get 46mpg out of mine and I dont drive like an old dear. Must be your extra weight


Buy them now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

lol, what do you mean, im only 16 stone 12 lb's...at the moment :doublesho  :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Look great ITHAQVA...

Thats my only real bug bear with my car is that it comes as standard with Halogen headlights. I mean for a 32k car, you should get Xenons and then some. Am I right in saying that regardless of spec/trim in the coupe you get them as standard.? 

That has always fcuked me off that you get them standard on coupe but not on saloon and a car at that price should defintely have them regardless. Sack paying like 800 quid though for them.....


----------

